# Happy Birthday, RoxyBlue!!!!!



## Spooky1

Happy Birthday, Honey!


----------



## Zurgh

Happy Birthday, RoxyB! Have a great day!


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday Roxy


----------



## Goblin

Happy Birthday Roxy! May you have as many as me and more!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Happy Birthday Roxy


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## PirateLady

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## NoahFentz




----------



## IMU

Happy Bday Roxy!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday


----------



## Dixie

Aw, Happy Happy Birthday Roxy!!! I hope you are Queen for a day!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Happy Birthday Bonnie, hope it is fantastic!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday Roxy!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, guys! You're the best


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy bday!


----------



## Spooky1

Since it's Roxy, I'll wish her Happy Birthday, again.  Maybe we'll both be home at the same time sometime tonight, so I can give you your presents.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rahnefan

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Birthday Roxy. Hope it's a great one!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Happy Birthday Roxy! Hope you have a Great Day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You guys are making me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Birthday!


----------



## The Pod

Happy Birthday Roxy!!!!


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you, You moderate over a forum that's a zoo!
Happy Birthday to you, You're so cute too hoo!
Happy Birthday dear Roxy! Born with lots of Moxy! 
Happy Birthday to you! Scooby doo doo!


----------



## jaege

Happy Birthday.


----------



## bobzilla

Happy Birthday!


----------



## fick209

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lotus

Happy birthday roxy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Happy Birthday Roxy!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thank you all for the lovely birthday wishes. Here is one of the gifts Spooky1 got me, straight from the Shadow Farm of Dave the Dead:




























Isn't he adorable?

I also got the soundtrack of the new Sherlock Holmes movie which I will thoroughly enjoy listening to while riding to work tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

*Happy Birthday Roxy!*


----------



## Terrormaster

HaPpY BiRThDaY RoXy!!


----------



## Lunatic

Happy belated birthday RB! I hope it was a nice one.


----------



## beelce

YAY Roxy...!!!
Hope yopu have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....!!


----------



## Joiseygal

Happy B-Day Foxy Roxy! I hope it was a great one!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Roxy...I'm so sorry I missed your birthday!!! I just haven't been online. Anyway, Happy Birthday!! I hope you had a wonderful day and have a wonderful year!!!!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, all! Belated birthday wishes make me feel as if I'm still celebrating - it's all good


----------



## psyko99

Happy Late Birthday Roxy!


----------



## DarkLore

Happy Birthday Roxy


----------



## langolier




----------



## jaege

Wow there were a lot of birthdays this week. Happy one to you too. You are in fine company


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Happy belated birthday, Roxy.


----------



## beelce

Hey ROXY.........
Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY...!!!


----------

